# Weekend in Rio



## CanadianGal2012

Hi All,

I am traveling to Rio this weekend for four days for work. I noticed that A LOT of the hotels were sold out, is this normal on account of vacation season? Or is there something particular going on? Also, I was wondering if you had any suggestions on what/where to go in the evenings as a single young (26 year old) female? I want to make the most of my time in Rio whilest still being safe. 

Thanks!


----------



## crubsc

At this time of the year until february (when carnival happens in rio) it's quite common to have difficulty finding a place to stay with reasonable price in Rio. In new year's eve, for example, a hotel that would charge USD200 for a night, charges up to 5 times this value!

I would suggest searching on websites like booking.com or hotels.com or even on the accor hotels (ibis, mercure etc...) website - i was lucky to find a room available in january this year through their website!

I would also suggest you to take a look at Novo Portal Cama e Café - Bed and Breakfast, B&B Rio de Janeiro, B&B Brasil, Cama e Cafe, Bed & Breakfast for bed and breakfasts in Rio and also on https://www.airbnb.com/ , which is a B&B site for all around the world... You can find there maybe the cheapest options - rent a room for some days in a person's house, and they will also offer you breakfast etc...

Hope I could help!

Welcome to Brazil!


----------



## slaterino

My main recommendation would be to go to Lapa on Saturday night. They have all kinds of street parties there with music and dancing on the street, cheap drinks and samba clubs dotted all around the place. Make sure you keep your money secure and you'll have a great night!


----------

